# Outdoor Arrows



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm shooting victory nanoforce wtih lowprofile 3d duravanes that i think are 1.5"


----------



## hoytalphamax (Jan 26, 2009)

Gold tip 22's Pro's with Vane tec HP 1.5 vanes


----------



## s4 shooter (Aug 15, 2008)

X10 protour with X vanes
:darkbeer:


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

I shoot Easton ACGs with AAE Plastifletch 1.75" fletchings.


----------



## APEX89 (Jun 13, 2007)

x10 Protour with AAE 1.5


----------



## HoYtShOoTeR76 (Apr 10, 2009)

N7709K said:


> I'm shooting victory nanoforce wtih lowprofile 3d duravanes that i think are 1.5"


same thing


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

Victory V-force V1 for me


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

i'm still deciding and figuring which arrows shoot better, but here are my contenders
monster xlr8 for 3d- Victory HV 400 with blazers, or victory nanoforce 350's
field/fita- ace 400, x10 420's or nanoforce 400... all with 120 gr glue in pts
As far as fletchings go, I will likey use either blazer X or X2 vanes


----------



## xforce7 champ (May 10, 2010)

Victory Nano force V1's


----------

